# I dont know what to do anymore.........



## Cartoon Creature (Jul 12, 2002)

Hi everyone,Im so sorry to make a post like this but I just dont know what to do anymore, Im at the end of my rope and there doesnt seem to be anyone around willing to help me. Ive tried to tell my family, friends and doctor how bad its getting for me but eveyone keeps brushing it off.I have been constipated for about 2-3weeks now and as weird as it may sound, not being able to go to the toilet is doing my head in. It is extremely painful, im exhausted and I have a costant headache.I have tried Parachoc, camomile tea, licorish, prune juice, fibre, bran, acidopholis, peppermint tea. The only reason I havent gone to more harsher laxatives is because the last two times I did, I ended up in hospital with vomiting and unstoppable D (now Im terrified to take any now). I have run out of ideas and options to fix this. It is affecting my work life, competition sports and social life. Im in so much pain and discomfort I can barley leave the house.I just want to be normal like eveyone else and for the pain to go away. I dont understand what i did wrong in my life to to be cursed with three incurable problems. Some times I just cant do it anymore. But then unfortanely I wake up again the next day and have to go through it all over again. I could never ever kill myself, but sometimes I wish god would step in and end it all for me.


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

I think I asked this before- my brain is affected by pooping problems too!! anyhow, have you tried an enema? thats where I woyld start. Its immediate relief without laxatives. Ill be praying for you.


----------



## Cartoon Creature (Jul 12, 2002)

Lorilou - i just read your email then on depression. Its exactly how I feel to. Its not fair on any of us hey. Im guessing like me your usually a really happy person when ur IBS isnt getting you down. I wish I had a magic wand.


----------



## 23187 (Dec 17, 2005)

I have felt all the rage you are feeling. I ask myself all of the time like "What did I do to deserve this ####?" I have thought about dying due to the fact that I can't except the fact that I will be doomed with this for the rest of my life. I get so depressed that I turn people away. I have alot of energy inside of me that I can never use because of this disease. I wish I knew what it's like to be able to not be in pain and discomfort for one day.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Poopea







,what do you mean constipated?Do you still go everyday or not?I have non-relaxing puborectalis with push.It mean that when the poo comes it has to pass through a tigth area strangle by the pubo muscle.It can cause constipation from the litterature recently.There is a research in the news section about biofeedback and UNC research.That's hope for constipated.Also,a new med should be on the market for us soon.THe name is Lubrisidone(sp?)The FDA check the stuff while we are talking,it's been many month of investigation now







...







Regarding the phase of terminal constipation,useglycerin suppositories darling to expell the poo and gas down there.It works,i feel better with them.When i feel head ache build up,i know pressure build in my sigmoid as well.If i don't pop with straining,i use suppo and boom!







The trapped gas are ridiculous,this week i had some tea,and later i litterally had gas explosion.LOL


----------



## Cartoon Creature (Jul 12, 2002)

Spasman, I havent been able to have a propper BM for about 4 weeks. I have gone once or twice and done like one small pellot like stool and thats it.I tried an enema tonight but i had to pass gas as soon as I did it and I think i may have accidently let the enema stuff come back out again.I am turely lost about what to do. I really do want to die, I cant live like this. I think I need to go to the doctor tomorrow and get some help.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

In a effort to cure the constipation,you should ask for a transit time study.What i mean by this is you need the Sitz marker test to be done now!http://www.konsyl.comA colo-rectal surgeon is aware is this test becoze you probably have colonic inertia darling.Take the link in my signature to learn more about it.What they do is they remove the colon to cure C.Hopefully you get a small bowel motility reinsurance from the doctor to be sure it's not a small bowel issue before taking out the colon.Go to the drug store and buy PHOSPHO SODA,THIS STUFF CLEAR THE STUFF.4 WEEKS, IT'S GETTING DANGEROUS,PERHAPS GOING AT THE e.r. WOULD BE GOOD.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

POO,wHAT IS YOUR LOCATION?yOU CAN SEND ME AN- E-MAIL.IF YOU GO AT THE E.R.,THEY WILL PROBABLY DO AN ENEMA.AFTER YOUR STUFF IS OUT,BE SURE TO ASK THE DOCTOR FOR A REFERAL PAPER TO SEE A COLO-RECTAL SURGEON + ASK HIM TO PUT URGENT ON THE PAPER BECOZE YOU WILL HAVE TO WAIT FEW WEEKS EVEN MONTHS TO SEE THE SURGEON.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

POOPEA,do you still there?







Or maybe you are on the straining mode?







I hope you feel better soon,Spasman worry about you.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

People usually react well to a removal of the colon.Colonic Inertia Surgery patient:http://www.healingwell.com/community/defau...x?f=26&m=383024


----------



## 20745 (Dec 3, 2005)

What is colonic inertia surgery?KAren


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Take a look in my signature,follow the constipation link under paralyzed colon.


----------



## 23682 (Jun 24, 2005)

I've had this problem recently. I'm one of the lucky people that experiences both sides of IBS. I don't want to be graphic but when I'm C I can pass a stool the size of a tennis ball. I gave myself a damn fissure and that was horrible. When I went in to find out why I was bleeding so much the doctor stuck a camara up to see if it was a fissure like he suspected. Then he was feeling around my belly and said I had more "baking" inside me. He told me to go home take Milk of Magnesia, put warm compress like heating pad on it, and he said excercise like walking will get it out. I went on my treadmill for a while and eventually went.


----------



## 18500 (Dec 7, 2005)

Dear Poo Pea, Seems like I read the same complaint a week or two ago. You've been suffering for a long time. This is what my constipation is telling me: if you don't have a BM in two days insert suppositories into rectum. If you cannot be releived, that means that the waste packs very tightly and then it's harder to move. Or the waste is glued to the walls of the colon and effect is the same: the feces don't move. Thus on the third day you have to do more than the fleet enema. I mean I do that and it helps: I have a rubber bag enema for about half a gallon with a rubber tube. Fill it up with warm distilled water and insert the little tube into the rectum. Be patient . Could be cramps. The longer you keep the water the more successful will be the procedure. Please don't say that you don't want to live. Life is a gift to treasure. Good luck, my dear. Some people ignore you because they think you didn't fight this trouble on time and brought yourself to this sad situation. I will pray for you.


----------



## Cartoon Creature (Jul 12, 2002)

Hi TAnyaa and Spasman thank you for your kind words.I have been trying to fight this since the third day I didnt have a BM. Like i say I did the prune juice, parachoc (which is a laxative), aleo vera juice, enema, licorish, fiber, tons of water and many more things. I have just tried a suppository about 10 minutes ago and am praying it will work.We dont get half the things that I hear recommended on the BB for constipation here in Perth Australia. None of the magnesium oxide, milk of magnesium and many more. So my choices for remedies are pretty limited.I went to the doctor for the second time about this today and it was the doctor who told me to take the suppository since the enema didnt work.I have told both doctors and my mum how im feeling, but I feel like its falling on deaf ears. Im sorry if there is anyone who thinks I am not trying to fix this myself or have left it to late and brought it on myself.


----------



## Oscar Mayer (Jan 17, 2006)

fleet enemas are nearly useless. Get a rubber bag enema. If you can't hold it in very long, just get on the loo and let it out, then just put some more water in there. Sometimes you have to go back in with it 3 or 4 times. Better yet, even though it's expensive, sometimes a professional colonic irrigation is needed. I have this done about 4 times a year. Perth may be somewhat isolated, but I would imagine there are a few people there offering colonic hydrotherapy. Also, I endorse the other's suggestions about using torpedoes (glycerine suppositories).


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hi and welcome oscar


----------



## 18500 (Dec 7, 2005)

Dear Poo. This is Tanya again. First of all you have to insert two adult size suppositories. There are small ones for children and large for adults. Look at the label.I think you have to look for a good doctor. Don't stop on the second one. See the 3rd, 4th etc.If you have a blockage you might need a surgery. Did you have a bariun test? Ask your doctor. When you complete all the tests look for a colon healer. This is my next step. Please don't daspair. I've been bleeding rectally on and off for 2 years. I had 4 colonoscopies . I am happy to know that there is no cancer. I fight every day . Read avery day. And thank God for giving me LIFE>.God will give you strength to fight if you want to. Good luck. I"ll stay on the BB.


----------



## 18500 (Dec 7, 2005)

Poo. I meant barium test


----------



## 18500 (Dec 7, 2005)

Oscar Mayer, Thank you for your advice. I'd like to do colonic but I have sometimes bloody mucus in my stool. So I am afraid that colonic will give me bleeding. What do you think? Also I agree that a Fleet anema not only useles but irritating. Over, please.


----------



## Cartoon Creature (Jul 12, 2002)

Hey everyone,Thanks for all the excellent advice!!!I thinking this post of mine must have got bumped back up to the top because its a few weeks old and ive been able to have a BM since then.I took everyones fantasic advice and continued with the suppositories until the blockage came out. I not long take the suppositories but I do take 40mL of parachoc every night which has be going EVERY morning (which I LOVE). But I know that I cant stay on it for ever.I think that colonic hydrotherapy is a good idea, its come up a few times and im thinking the next time I get that banked up its one of the first things im going to looking intnce again Thank You All Soooooo MuchPoo Pea







PS. TAnyaa - the blood in your BM is that from hemmaroids? or fissures? Some times I think i may have hemmi's but I dont get any blood.


----------

